
Winning the lottery won't ruin your life - colinprince
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/costofliving/2020-vision-for-the-canadian-dollar-and-some-good-news-how-winning-the-lottery-won-t-ruin-your-life-1.5421920/good-news-how-winning-the-lottery-won-t-ruin-your-life-1.5421946
======
Hackbraten
> You can't go back to your job.

Why not?

